# Blackaby's Experiencing God



## D. Paul (Sep 15, 2007)

OK, the title itself kind of puts me off, but having NOT read it or it's companion study guide, I don't know the contents. It was mentioned briefly in a couple threads here but can anyone shed some light on this work? I have a friend who stated their men's study "went through it" and he thought it was great. 

Is it typical and common fare for what passes as "deep" today?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes, it's "deep", if you're a neo-Pentecostal. It's not deep if you're looking for Biblical content.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Sep 15, 2007)

I ate that up in high school, it's about like Rick Warren's Purpose Driven Journal companion to help with purpose driven living. Legalism with a candy sweet coating I'm sorry to say.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 15, 2007)

D. Paul said:


> OK, the title itself kind of puts me off, but having NOT read it or it's companion study guide, I don't know the contents. It was mentioned briefly in a couple threads here but can anyone shed some light on this work? I have a friend who stated their men's study "went through it" and he thought it was great.
> 
> Is it typical and common fare for what passes as "deep" today?



Yes... that is about as 'deep' as things usually go in the evangelical world. To get folks to dig deeply into Scripture (instead of someone's half-digested thoughts and "practical application") is, I think, incredibly hard.


----------



## D. Paul (Sep 15, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> D. Paul said:
> 
> 
> > OK, the title itself kind of puts me off, but having NOT read it or it's companion study guide, I don't know the contents. It was mentioned briefly in a couple threads here but can anyone shed some light on this work? I have a friend who stated their men's study "went through it" and he thought it was great.
> ...



Then recognizing that most here will make better use of their reading time than to read Blackaby, I still would request an "internal critique" if anyone has actually read the book. Perhaps I can find it in a library but I can't bring myself to part with time or $$$ that can be spent on much better efforts. 

Maybe "legalism with a candy sweet coating" will have to suffice, but as I speak with my friend, he'll probably need more. 

Thanks for the comments thus far, though.


----------



## D. Paul (Sep 15, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Yes, it's "deep", if you're a neo-Pentecostal. It's not deep if you're looking for Biblical content.



Thanks, Rich. How does he go about the work? Does he subjugate scripture to experience?


----------

